# Providence brewing co beer bottle



## hunter2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

looking for info about this beer bottle assuming it is a beer.


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

close up


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

seam seams to indicate 1860 to 1890s


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 25, 2010)

seam


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello!
 I don't have info on the company, but I'd like to offer you a quick lesson neck seam ID.. this bottle has a "tooled" lip, which means the lip was part of the bottle when it was made, and shaped by a hand tool. That's why part of the neck seam got 'erased'.. the tool wiped it off during the shaping process. BEFORE tooled lips, there were "applied" lips, which were a separate piece of glass which was stuck on to the bottle while the glass was still hot. Applied lip bottles usually have the seam go all the way up to the base of the lip.
 It was generally during the 1880's that the switch from applied to tooled was made. That seam dating info you saw is messed up!
 Judging from the embossing, I would date your bottle to right around 1900.. most 1880's tall blobs didn't say REGISTERED, and "THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD" was embossed on the back half, taking up a lot of room, not squished down the bottom like this one.. hope this was of some help!


----------



## splante (Nov 25, 2010)

hi this clubs website has some providence brewing company bottle examples
 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/index.html

 on left side click on (bottle book),then (P) and look up prov brew co

 you can also on the same page with the tabs on the left click on (research) they have infomation on the providence brewing company...I was going to copy and paste the info and pictures from the website but not sure if thas cool to do


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Splante,
 I'm sure they wouldn't mind.  They have a small company history here:

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/research/providencebrew.html

 Yours was a branch, the company "headquarters" was in Providence, RI


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 26, 2010)

Even if they were talking about the Malt Extract it's still odd associating a brewery with the "best for nursing mothers"


----------



## hunter2000 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks as always.
  I found that advertisement on another web site but i didn't realize what it was and it was what i was actually looking for. I hope i can sell it. I put it on ebay.
 Thanks as always
 Dennis


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Dennis,

 Gotta hand it to the gang at Little Rhody Bottle Club. It seems to me that they are really contributing to the History of Rhode Island bottles and the companies that produced them. My idea of one of the things a bottle club ought'a do.

 "The Providence Brewing Co., formerly the American Brewing Co., was located at 431 Harris Ave., corner of Eagle St., in Providence in 1896 with James Hanley as it's president. He was joined in 1897 by John E. Good who became the company's secretary and treasurer.

 In the meantime, Hanley was also the president of the James Hanley Brewing Co. and John E. Good was the owner of the Providence Bottling Co. In 1906 Good quit the business with Hanley and devoted his time to his bottling company only.

 In 1907 Hanley took on Gustave F. Mensing as a manager for the Providence Brewing Co. and Mensing soon became its secretary and treasurer. They were producing Bohemian beer, ales, and porters of the finest quality.

 The Providence Brewing Co. remained in business until 1925 and in 1926 Mensing turned the building into the Providence Storage Co."  






 Thanks to Little Rhody Bottle Club.

 Here's your bottle's former home: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Bruce Mobley deserves a tip of the hat from all of us too. He's gotta full page of Providence Brewing bottles, including these guys:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and the Woonsocket Branch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but not an amber example, like yours.  Don't think he has this Middletown, Conn. Branch example either: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 There's a coupla different labelled bottles out there: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.  This Nutshell Ale didn't sell.




From.



From.



From.



From. 









 "Circa 1910-20 A-59-1 (Hand Holding a Bottle) 
 Providence Brewing Co of Providence" From.







From.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks like you have it listed on ebay?  Just slightly overpriced.  I'd think about bidding for it if you took off a 0.  Amber or not, crown tops are almost never worth over $10 (at least from New England).


----------



## HiNeighbor (Sep 3, 2012)

Could someone tell me where the original photo of the Boston Branch of the PBC is located? We actually have one of the signs that are shown. If anyone is interested in reading a bit more on the brewery, we have some information online, although we desperately need to update the information.

 http://www.scribd.com/doc/90051316/Rhode-Island-Brewery-History


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this the one you're asking about??

http://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_public_library/5079413310/in/set-72157625033396759/


----------

